# Nostale India - Free MMORPG launched



## kingofnostale (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

If you are bored with ragna and A3 as the only indian mmog's then here's your breather. Nostale India is finally in closed beta and open for public. The game is completely free to play, No subscription fee ever.

Its a very cute online game with a awesome story line. I have reached my second job class in the game as an archer and its simply exciting. The game features a complete and original storyline, which is a complete immersive experience, and as a player, you affect the outcome!

They are currently in closed beta testing and its lot of fun already.
*
Download link *-*www.playnostale.com/files/Nostale(In)_Game_client.zip
or *www.mininova.org/tor/1346174
 
* Size *-  780 MB. Alternatively you can ask for a *Free CD delivered to your home* if you are staying in india. Visit their website *playnostale.com to order your Free CD. 

Every player starts off as an Adventurer, the most basic class in Nostale. As an Adventurer, you can learn the basic skills and even gain plus skills for a certain price. Once you reach the required level, you can promote to either one of the three classes, that is – swordsman, archer or sorcerer. 

*Swordsman:     *Swordsmen have the highest HP in the game, making them a formidable force to reckon with. This class specializes in melee attacks and these players are the best tanks in the game. Weapons include swords and crossbows as primary and secondary respectively. The only downside is their low MP.
*Archers:     *Archers have an average amount of HP and MP. They specialize in long-range attacks. Speed and range are their forte. From a distance, archers can be deadly. Weapons include bows and daggers.
*Sorcerers:     *Sorcerers are those that dabble in magic. Do not be fooled by their low HP, their high MP and magic attack skills can leave you in a haze. Weapons include wands and spell-guns.
*Features:*
*Free to Play* for lifetime. Nostale india is a free server and contains no subscription fee. 

*A rich and colossal sprawling world* with various different places, where a huge number of players can meet, interact, team up and even fight each. Explore and have new experiences!
*An involving, exciting and humorous storyline* that plunges you into the fantastic world of Nostale. Travel the lands and lay waste to the hordes of devils that have ravaged the lands, assist the people of Milano village as they battle other races for their very survival.
*Enjoy endless character customization*. Choose from clothes, accessories, weapons and equipment to make your distinctiveness stand out. A flexible skill system allows you to learn and remove skills that you want. The choice is yours!
*Bright and colorful anime inspired graphics* coupled with an extremely user-friendly interface and simple gameplay mechanics lets you have more fun!
*Three character classes –* swordsman, archer and sorcerer, each with its own look, weapons, equipment and skills. Start as an ‘Adventurer’, evolve into one of the three classes, and then later into ‘Specialist’ classes with the aid of Specialist cards.
*Nosmates!* A unique companion feature of Nostale that allows you to capture creatures you find and make them pets. Give them commands and they will aid you in combat, as long as you keep them happy! Partners are NPC characters that join you on certain missions and quests.
*SCREENSHOTS OF THE GAME:

 *games.sify.com/mmog/nostale/images/screenies/20080311-4-pinjamanda.jpg

 *games.sify.com/mmog/nostale/images/screenies/20080312-27-kenzi.jpg

 *games.sify.com/mmog/nostale/images/screenies/20080312-69-kenzi.jpg

 *games.sify.com/mmog/nostale/images/screenies/20080312-71-kenzi.jpg*


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2008)

Still looks like anime!
Anyway ordering discs now


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

does this work in linux, as am in linux most of the time


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 29, 2008)

does this have any zomg uber leet hacks?

oh yeah, you have competition, nostale. look at my siggy for details any mmorpg can be OWNED by maplestory 

www.maplestory.nexon.net

I'll try nostale and post review, gj


----------



## talkingcomet (May 2, 2008)

ordered the cd..
wil try it out!!
but am a die hard RO fan!!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 3, 2008)

got the discs, installed it bu I am having glitches logging in.


----------



## casanova (May 6, 2008)

Will download it tonight. Would start off by Saturday night. No, my download speeds are not that bad, just that I have exams on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## DeXt0R (Aug 17, 2008)

Where is the server hosted?
Hardware Specs?
Are there bots available?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

Bleh...

Play the game and you'll see that graphics glitch in my 7300GT, its fast allright, but too much gfx glitches. 

As for bots... put a brick on your space bar. Seriously


----------

